# Restoring leather seat(s)?



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

The left bolster on my driver seat in my car is getting worn (was worn when I bought the car) and wanted to know what is recommended, if anything, to restore it? My seats have grey leather covers so I'm not sure how easy it will be to color match. I tried doing a search with no luck. I remember a company that had a repair kit that everyone seemed to recommend but I can't remember the name now.
Thanks for any info!


_Modified by zuren1cs at 4:48 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Restoring leather seat(s)? (zuren1cs)*

Is the retore kit called Leatherique?


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Restoring leather seat(s)? (zuren1cs)*

No one has restored leather here?


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Restoring leather seat(s)? (zuren1cs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## webrits (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Restoring leather seat(s)? (zuren1cs)*

I can't believe no-one on the Vortex has any experience with restoring or recoloring leather seats, especially with so many of the VW's having Beige, Tan or White leather.
I've been researching leather restorers to recolor the white seats on my wifes Cabriolet.
Here's some of the more popular manufacturers / retailers that I found.
http://www.leatherrenew.com/
http://www.leatherworldtech.com/
http://www.leatherique.com/
Let me know if you find out any good info.
Cheers








Paul


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

ive been trying to some products to improove my 12 yr old interior
not had much luck


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: (pigbladder)*

My suggestion? Have them recovered! Then again, I might be a bit biased in that opinion.








Al


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Al Canuck)*

I would like information also! my 93 corrados leather is not falling apart yet, but it is VERY STIFF, and the tanners cream that I have been using does not seem to soften it up. I may need to recover eventually, as the threads holding the leather together are begining to break in the rear where the sun hits the tops of the rear seats!
any recomendations on leather conditioner that will soften the leather? thanks!


----------



## glenn.jefferson (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

I'm looking for the same information, have a similar bolster wear problem on my seat. What's the recommend repair steps?


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (glenn.jefferson)*

from what I've been reading, leatherique Rejuvinator Oil should work pretty good. Its not cheap though. we should all chip in 10$ to buy a bottle and split it up. to see how it works.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

32 oz for 40$
http://www.leatheriqueorder.com/salespage.asp


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

I changed my tan leather to black with leatherique.. very labor intensive but.. the leather was glove soft when completed. Definitely a top notch outfit to deal with and top notch products. PM me with any questions.
R


----------



## glenn.jefferson (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Last weekend, I did the rejuev. oil, and then the presene clean, and then I need to do the prep work on one little section, but I'm getting nervous about using the dye. Is it really hard to apply? What did you use to put it one, they mention a paint brush, I was wondering about using a sponge or something. Let me know,
Thanks
Glenn


----------

